# C- Programmierumgebung



## Dnh (3. Jul 2018)

Hallo,

ich hatte gehofft, dass ihr mir eine einfache kostenlose Programmiertumgebung für C empfehlen könnt. Derzeit benutze ich Eclipse. Damit bin ich leider sehr unzufrieden, da es immer wieder Probleme macht. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Programm auch zu komplex. Da ich 95% der Funktionen sowieso nicht nutze fände ich ein simpleres Programm viel besser.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Vorschlag für mich


----------



## Robat (3. Jul 2018)

Ich nutze für solche "kleineren" Sachen gern Visual Studio Code oder Atom.
Das sind nicht direkt IDEs sondern eher ein Kompromiss zwischen IDE und Editor.

Dann musst du zwar per Hand compilieren aber das sollte bei den meisten Programmen eigentlich kein Problem sein. (kann man sich auch schöne Scripte für schreiben um einen das Leben zu erleichtern)


----------



## tommysenf (3. Jul 2018)

http://www.codeblocks.org


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Jul 2018)

Code Blocks ist gut und VS Code ist für C nicht gedacht.
Ohne Vorwissen kann man in Blocks natürlich auch viel falsch machen.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jul 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> VS Code ist für C nicht gedacht


https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/cpp


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Jul 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/languages/cpp


Joa das schreiben die.... Informiere Dich vorher ein bisschen, @mrBrown . Bevor Du etwas verzapfst.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jul 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Joa das schreiben die.... Informiere Dich vorher ein bisschen, @mrBrown . Bevor Du etwas verzapfst.


Üblicherweise glaube ich den Entwicklern, wenn die sagen, wofür ihre Software gedacht ist, und nicht einem wildfremden Nickname im Internet...


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Jul 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> glaube ich den Entwicklern


Du weißt schon wer die Entwickler in diesem Fall sind....


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jul 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Du weißt schon wer die Entwickler in diesem Fall sind....


Nicht du, womit geklärt wäre, wem ich glaube.


----------



## Robat (4. Jul 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> VS Code ist für C nicht gedacht.


Das ist tatsächlich der größte Schmarn den ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Jul 2018)

Wissen ist besser als glauben. Und ihr glänzt gerade mit Nichtwissen....
Mir solls egal sein


----------



## Robat (4. Jul 2018)

Gab es bisher eigentlich einen Post wo du dein "Wissen" mal mit Fakten unterstützt?


----------



## Xyz1 (5. Jul 2018)

Nein Robat. Von Dir kommt eigentlich relativ wenig falsches und das heißt im Vergleich mit den anderen schon sehr sehr viel aber jetzt hast Du auch mal ins Klo gegriffen und bekommst dein Fett weg....
NICHT ich habe Unsinn empfohlen, sondern als Erstes Du! Das solltest Du bei der Diskussion nicht vergessen....
Bei mir hilft es dann auch nicht aufmüpfig zu werden....


----------



## Thallius (5. Jul 2018)

Wo ist jetzt das Argument warum VSCode nicht für C genacht ist?


----------



## Robat (5. Jul 2018)

Auf das Argument warte ich auch noch


----------

